# HSO (Option) 3G modem to connect automatically

## Erkkimon

What is the easiest way to make an Option 3G modem connect the Internet automatically? Any hints?

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0af0:7211 Option @ Acer Aspire One ZG5

----------

## GES

emerge usb_modeswitch

```

# cat /usr/share/usb_modeswitch/0af0\:7211 

# Option HSO device

TargetClass=0xff

MessageContent="55534243785634120100000080000601000000000000000000000000000000"

NoDriverLoading=1

```

emerge networkmanager

```

# esearch -S networkmanager

*  gnome-extra/nm-applet

      Latest version available: 0.8.4

      Latest version installed: 0.8.4

      Size of downloaded files: 1,126 kB

      Homepage:    http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/

      Description: Gnome applet for NetworkManager.

      License:     GPL-2

*  kde-misc/knetworkmanager

      Latest version available: 4.4.0_p20110415

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 473 kB

      Homepage:    http://kde.org/

      Description: KDE frontend for NetworkManager

      License:     GPL-2 LGPL-2

```

I use nm-applet with Xfce

Click nm-applet icon with right mouse button/edit connection/Mobile broadband.

----------

## Erkkimon

Thank you, Ges. NetworkManager (GUI) is my plan B. Anyway, I would prefer a text-based solution to keep the system as light-weight as possible. My plan is to run only compiz-fusion without any panels or docks.

----------

## lamarque

You can use wvdial to connect the modem and a udev rule script that will be run when the modem is detected. The script run wvdial.

----------

